# Die lieben Verwandten.



## BIG 2 (18 März 2011)

Ein Mann fährt mit seiner Frau eine Landstraße entlang.
Kommen sie an einem Bauernhof vorbei und sehen wie sich die Schweine im Dreck suhlen.
Fragt sie: "Verwandte von dir?"
Meint er: "Ja, Schwiegereltern."


----------



## KalleOldenburg (22 März 2011)

*AW: Die lieben Verwanten.*

Gröhl Made my day


----------



## matthias_m (23 März 2011)




----------



## Punisher (23 März 2011)

Klasse :thumbup:


----------

